# Peeing in sleep



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Koda hasn't had a "real" accident in a very long time but she has been having little ones while she is sleeping. Just earlier I let her out and it had been maybe a half hour and she fell asleep next to her bed and woke up 15 minutes later and had peed while she was laying there..this has happened a few times and she didn't have a ton of water since I had let her out last.
Anyone else have this problem or know what to do?


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

She may have a urinary tract infection.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

^ Yes...

Is there a chance that she could be sick? When my Kelly had a fever (after her surgery) she'd have sleep accidents... It was only a day or two, but it was a lot of pee and embarassing to her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd make a vet appointment and get them a urine sample.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly had accidents while she was a puppy when she was asleep. It stopped with about 6 months. She always seemed to be very exhausted deeply sleeping when these accidents happened. In Lilly's case there was no urinary tract infection or any other abnormalities involved, she just let go while sleeping and grew out of it....

Have fun with your puppy!

Heike


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

turtle66 said:


> Lilly had accidents while she was a puppy when she was asleep. It stopped with about 6 months. She always seemed to be very exhausted deeply sleeping when these accidents happened. In Lilly's case there was no urinary tract infection or any other abnormalities involved, she just let go while sleeping and grew out of it....
> 
> Have fun with your puppy!
> 
> Heike


Yes, this is what is like. It is when she is just passed out sleeping...I really don't think it is a UTI because she doesn't have any problems at all when she is awake and holds it during the day up to 3 1/2 hours with no problem. We are trying to make her pee before she naps every time now to see if that helps...I just feel so bad that she is laying in her pee...but hopefully she will grow out of it too.


----------

